# [Disney Hotels] club level



## kdorward (Mar 26, 2022)

we are thinking about staying at Polynesian garden view Club level.  My question is do you have to do the whole stay at club level.  We are staying  7 nights.  Was wondering can you have 4 nights at club level and the other 3 nights be in the same room but not club level.   So we would do our fine disney dining on the days we don’t have the club level.

_*Moderator Note*: Thread title changed to reflect [Disney Hotels] as opposed to [DVC] <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## Pathways (Mar 26, 2022)

kdorward said:


> we are thinking about staying at Polynesian garden view Club level.



I have never heard of this, only Standard View, and Lakeside view. (and of course the Bungalows)

Please enlighten me.


----------



## kdorward (Mar 26, 2022)

Club level Amenities for example garden view.  It includes turndown, robes, club level lounge serving refreshments breakfast items and snacks, sample food for dinner 7:00am - 10:00 pm, club level concierge service etc


----------



## Limace (Mar 26, 2022)

These aren’t DVC rooms, are they? Regular hotel rooms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (Mar 26, 2022)

kdorward said:


> Club level Amenities for example garden view. It includes turndown, robes, club level lounge serving refreshments breakfast items and snacks, sample food for dinner 7:00am - 10:00 pm, club level concierge service etc



Again - I don't believe these exist in DVC at Poly.  They are available at AKL.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 27, 2022)

Concierge?  I think it is offered at a few Disney resorts.  Poly could be one of them.


----------



## kdorward (Mar 27, 2022)

Sorry Yes these arent DVC rooms they are hotel rooms.  What i am trying to find out if i can get Club or Concierge at polynesian for part of the stay or does it have to be the whole stay.


----------



## Pathways (Mar 27, 2022)

kdorward said:


> Sorry Yes these arent DVC rooms they are hotel rooms.  What i am trying to find out if i can get Club or Concierge at polynesian for part of the stay or does it have to be the whole stay.



You started a thread titled "DVC" .   Your question is not about DVC, it is a hotel question.

I suggest you simply call the hotel and ask them.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 27, 2022)

...but the answer is: you will have to move rooms.


----------



## kdorward (Mar 27, 2022)

Thank you for your answer


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 28, 2022)

kdorward said:


> Sorry Yes these arent DVC rooms they are hotel rooms.  What i am trying to find out if i can get Club or Concierge at polynesian for part of the stay or does it have to be the whole stay.



Just curious if you found out.  Something tells me if you reserve Club Level, you need it for the whole stay.  Can you reserve a split stay?  We have done this for various reasons (with DVC/not sure why it might be different for resort) and have had great luck not moving.  

Good luck!


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 28, 2022)

Make two reservations...

George


----------



## bnoble (Mar 28, 2022)

…and assume you will have to move. I’m 95% sure that club level is assigned by room.


----------



## presley (Mar 28, 2022)

While I can't speak to the Polynesian in particular, at the Anaheim hotels, the room locations decide whether you have club access or not. It's how the manage the numbers of how many people will be in the lounge at any given time. You will have answers by people who have done that or attempted to do that if you post in the Disboards.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 28, 2022)

Yes, the previous posters are right - Club Level different location/floor/special access.


----------



## metatnd (Apr 7, 2022)

Just got back from staying at the Polynesian Resort in a garden view club level room.  All the club level rooms are located in the Hawaii building as is the actual club room.  The garden views overlook the pool.  You would have to change rooms.  The building is only accessible to Club Level guests using your magic band, room key, etc..


----------



## kdorward (Apr 7, 2022)

Yea we would have to move to a different building if we didnt want to have club level the whole time.  We ended up getting club level in the Tonga building for the Ambassador VP suite it is 2 bedrooms 3 baths.   They have club area we can use in Tonga and Hawaii building.  Tganks for your responses.


----------

